# free-roaming the house?



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

how long to you guys mainly let your tiels roam around the house. im trying to let gabi and tommy explore the house a little more to become more comfortable in their new home.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I actually don't let mine free roam. I run your typical animal madhouse (Snakes, lizards, frogs, crabs, birds, feeder mice and cats) in a very tiny house, so I can't really have him out around unless I'm there and have a safe area or a secure ground to take him into the house with me, so he has to explore on me to see the safe rooms in the house


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

i live in a small apartment. and the only lil cutie on the floor besides the tiels is my 10 month year old daughter. and she doesnt pay them much attention. so its rather safe. i keep toilets closed and wires hidden


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Just make sure you supervise them at all times while they're out. Youngsters can grab birds and hurt them, even if you think she won't. Also, it's a good idea to cover large windows in case your 'tiels decide to go for a fly and crash into them.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

tommy has already met a wall a couple of times. so he doesnt fly much now. unless its really short distances to his cage or from the couch to the coffee table and vice versa. i do keep an eye on them but im just worried maybe they dont get enough time out of the cage? i have them out alor but they never really explore. like right now they are sitting next to the vase on the floor eating millet. i guess they're comfortable enoguh cuz they're eating?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

If they are flying, that's great! They need plenty of exercise and you are trying to give the best that they need just make sure you watch them and they will be fine! 
Eating millet and out of the cage time is a great way to bond! It seems like they are getting used to you very quickly!


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

i wish that were so... im getting worried.  tommy, he still wont let me remove him from the cage unless the top is off and hes perched on the side. i still cant even touch gabi without her biting me aggressively. tommy nibbles too if he doesnt want to be picked up and i have to bait him into stepping up. im just worried im a bad owner. i just want them to be happy


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

You are not a bad owner. Just time. Someone with more experience here can probably help you with taming / training.

To answer your question - Skiddles has free roam of the house when I am home until she goes to bed. She doesn't fly around too much and just entertains herself. She has flown to and from the lounge and occassionally crashes (especially going to the lounge). I leave toilet and bathroom doors closed and everything that isn't safe like knives away.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I let my flock out on the play area during the day when I can watch them which is most the day , I put them up for bed so they aren't cage bound but they tend to stay in my room where their play area is


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

well as long as a few crashes wont hurt them. but i apologize. ive been 'glass half-empty' lately. so things discourage me easier when im like this

but would adding another bird like a parakeet or something?  maybe that will liven their spirits?

im buying this cage for them tomorrow. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4313513&lmdn=Price&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

would this help them adapt further and more smoothly?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Please keep your chin up.:flowers: 

You will cringe when they crash - I still do. Skiddles seems to get better with her navigation and landing skills. She doesn't explore that much either - but thats fine.

Is this cage big enough for them both? Others here may advise against this one. I can't remember the correct minimum size (I think its something like 18"x18"x18"). But wait until you get another response about it from a more experienced person, as I may be wrong. 

Do you have a budget?


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

well this week i do unfortunately. but this is the cage they have now... its too small  http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...515&lmdn=Product+Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Buy this one instead its cheaper and big enough for 2 birds. The one you posted is too small http://www.petco.com/product/114152...Petco Designer White Finch Flight Cage-114152


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Adding a budgie probably wouldn't do much. If they have each other, they should be ok. In fact, it may add a distraction to your tiels. They'll be ok, I'm sure, they just need to adjust  It takes time


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I see. 

What about something like this one http://www.amazon.com/20-Inch-Loveb...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1377836656&sr=1-11


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

18x18x18 is the minimum recommended size for one cockatiel. You need something much bigger for two, and the cage that RexiesMum posted is the one that I would pick.

It's best not to add any more birds until you've established a good relationship with these two. The more birds you have, the more likely it is that they will pay attention to each other instead of to you. Once your current birds have settled in and decided that you're OK, you can add more birds at that point if you want to. The two that are already tame will then set a good example for the new bird by hanging out with you.

It often takes a couple of months (and sometimes even longer) for a cockatiel to start feeling truly comfortable in their new home, and to accept you as a member of their flock. It's perfectly normal for them to still be leery of you at this point. Birds are very aware of what's going on around them and will pick up on the tension if you're stressed, so make a conscious effort to relax when you're with them. Check yourself for any kind of muscle tension and let it go. Encourage the birds to interact with you in a way that's rewarding for them, but don't push too hard and aim for progress in baby steps not great leaps forward.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

If you're able to swing it, a flight cage is really the best for two birds. It may seem huge when you're used to seeing the tiny bird cages that are sold in most retail pet stores, but it's really good for them to have space to move around in the cage. It gives you a lot of room to add many different toys and perches and prevents them from getting bored. Here's the one I started out with:










I now have the double-wide version because I have a large flock. But back when I had three birds this worked nicely.

Here are a couple of links to purchase similar cages:

http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Produc...F8&qid=1377844575&sr=8-1&keywords=flight+cage

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Large-W...415?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4175f00107

They are a GREAT value compared to other cages out there. The one that RexiesMum posted is much better than what you have now, but I would personally go larger than that. In my experience tiels really really appreciate extra space. I had that Petco cage for my first two for a while, but it was open all the time and they often hung out on top or on their java tree.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I like the look of those pet shop cages, such pretty pastel colours, but the one RexiesMum posted is the one I would pick for two birds as well. I had one just like it, but since I've upgraded to a flight cage like the one in moonchild's pic I don't use it anymore, though it was a good cage, except for the fact that they always wanted to come out and explore but I gave them out-of-cage time every day anyway. Now that I have the flight cage my pair are very content in there and aren't fussed about coming out, in fact when I first introduced them to their new mansion they didn't come out for days they liked it so much! It really is worth it in the long run, but I understand if you're on a budget, I am too.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Echo never seems to leave the living room even though the door to the hallway is always open, especially in the summer. She prefers to hang around on her cage or sometimes on me lately. 

The flight cages look great, I went through a couple of cages before getting my current one which is a great size for one tiel. They always seemed to look big enough til I got the toys and perches etc in! Also, dome tops don't seem too good, I find they're not great for hanging toys on but perhaps that's just me.

For cages I think bigger is definitely better. Plus, you never know when you'll want to add to the flock


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a studio flat and zippy is out most of the day as I don't go out much , He will have a fly around then settle down near me then maybe have a run around on the floor , Just lately he has being going back in his cage during the day to have a nap and a play with his fav toy,

still not got his new cage as hada few unexpectedned bills come up lol


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! This has helped a lot


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have one tiel, Daisy, whose been here since December and is totally comfortable flying in the house and being out in the living room, although she still has some bumps while flying once in a while! She plays pretty much all day out of her cage, she is spoiled rotten BUT she is STILL wary of hands... especially my hands for some reason. So don't be discouraged! 

Every tiel is different and my Daisy is just taking extra long to learn that hands are awesome! However, Chloe loves being cuddled and getting scritches. You're doing an awesome job by asking so many questions  That's the only way we become better moms and dads to our tiels! lol


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

thanks  I jut want to ensure the best care for them


----------

